# My favorite poison



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 10, 2019)

Wife found this at an antique store for $1
Thought it was a cool find after research.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 10, 2019)

Definitely worth more than $1, nice score!!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow, that's a beauty!  Local drug store poisons are definitely not at all easy to find.  I would've bought that in a heartbeat!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 10, 2019)

I love that emerald green color of bottles!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 11, 2019)

That's a killer, in a couple of ways!


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## American (Oct 16, 2019)

I have seen crazy prices for little poisons and this could be a home run.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 16, 2019)

It was in a box of bottles under a table. She spotted it and my jaw dropped. It's actually her bottle but I like to call it mine


----------

